# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Low cost Lo-fi print

## MainStage

I am looking for a low-cost printer for prototype work and testing. We use our prints for master models and have these done on hi res expensive machines however for testing and to make sure the models are accurate we are looking for someone to print on a low cost machine were detail is not important but size and dimension is. In turn we can make sure our models are accurate in size and dimension before we get the more expensive print done. Machines we have used in the past for this work include the makerbot replicator and comparable machines. Print size of our prototypes are no bigger then 6 x 6 x 7. Any help with this is much appreciated.

----------


## rixter

Hi I can help you with that. I'm near Chicago and can ship out very fast. I like to use a .25 mm layer height for speed but can use .15 for finer detail. If you send me an stl I can measure it and give you a price. Thanks, Rick

----------

